# Is 11 speed shimano chain ok for ss?



## Greenkeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I recently convert my Canfiel n9 back to single speed. I originally had a 1x11 with Race face 32t nw chain ring, m8000 11-46 cassette and ultegra 11 speed chain. I want to use the nw ring with the ultegra chain with a 19 Surly steel cog. Is this a wise choice. Btw i am just over 200lb. I used to run a Surly 32t stainless chainring and a kmc zx610 for years without issue. I wanted to shed a little weight but hope the chain wont snap. Thanks


----------



## jake2185 (May 31, 2010)

You went from Shimano XT 1x, down to a single speed, on a Nimble 9 and you wanted to shed weight with chain choice? Not a frame I’d be a weight weenie with. 

At a bit over 200 lbs, I wouldn’t risk it over a couple of grams. A new, stronger, only slightly heavier chain will cost you $10-15. 


Keep the 11 speed chain in the parts box with the other stuff you took off. Then, if you ever feel like having gears, you’ve got a chain ready. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenkeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha i get your point. Looks like i need to shed a few lb instead. In the past i would never consider this as i always trusted the burlier setup and confidence it gives me. Some have mentioned the lighter multi speed chains are just as or stronger due to the added stresses with cross chain. If the general consensus is that it could fail i will just go back to my kmc and surly chainring. There is a noticeable difference in weight between the rf alloy chainring and the surly as well as the chains. The zx610 is a beast


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't. Search the forums for recommendations but singlespeed chains are pretty inexpensive.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

The chain is strong enough, use it, use it up.

I have a family riding mostly 10 speed, so for simplicity everyone uses kmc with the quick link. Amazing longevity.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, at some point the chain will snap, but so will any other chain. Run it till you break it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know how old your chain is, but if I were to get new front and rear chainrings, there's no way I'd use an old chain on them.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MSU Alum said:


> I don't know how old your chain is, but if I were to get new front and rear chainrings, there's no way I'd use an old chain on them.


x2^ new rings and cogs always deserve a new chain.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if the chain is still in good shape, no reason not to use it. I would not buy a new 11 speed chain for SS use when a SRAM 850 would do the same thing for about half the price.


----------



## Greenkeep (Jan 11, 2013)

The chain had very low miles. Did two rides over the last few days and it seems fine. A lot of climbs. I am really impressed. These multi speed chains must have tighter tolerances and harder plates. I was expecting some decent stretch but none that i could tell. The kmc 610 stretched like crazy when they are new and slowly taper down later on.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> if the chain is still in good shape, no reason not to use it. I would not buy a new 11 speed chain for SS use when a SRAM 850 would do the same thing for about half the price.


11 speed chains are under $15

Great option if you want to run same chain on your front ring for wear when switching between SS and gears and easier to keep extra chains around in one size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I am running a 12 speed GX chain on a GX Eagle crank/GX Eagle chainring combo and a Surly cog. I have over 40 rides on the setup with over 600 miles on everything. The chain stretched on the first ride a bit requiring me to re-tension the dropouts on the Stache, but since that first adjustment, that chain hasn't grown at all. I am very surprised. I weigh 195lbs ready-to-ride and ride in the mountains of northern New Mexico, so lots of hard mashing and standing everywhere on this bike. It seems to be that the metallurgy and design of this new generation of Sram is excellent.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

11spd shimano are my chains of choice for SS 

Stay quieter longer and stretch slower than any KMC I've tried.


----------

